# Компьютерные технологии > Железо (hardware) > Периферийные устройства >  Проблема печати принтера

## Leoonid

привет всем, у меня небольшая проблема с принтером

когда печатую он печатает страницу и следом *печатает вторую, но пустую*, хотя с настройками всё нормально перешарил уже всё что возможно, переустанавливал драйвера различными спосабами, ни чего не помагло

с другого компа печать идёт нормально, без проблем

может кто встречал подобную проблему, помогите её решить

*взарание спасибо всем кто откликнется*

----------


## Cheechako

Логично полюбопытствовать, что за принтер, и из какого проложения печать идёт :)

----------

